# Char Siu Pork Jerky



## disco (Apr 24, 2020)

I love Char Siu Pork. I love jerky. Why not put the two together? I had to give it a try.

I started with a pork loin. You want to find the leanest piece of pork you can. Trim off any surface fat and slice the pork into ¼ inch (6 mm) thick slices. I like to do this when the pork is slightly frozen, but a good slicing knife can do the job even on a thawed pork loin.

You will hear a lot of discussion about whether to cut with or across the grain of the meat. It is true that cutting across the grain makes a less chewy jerky and with the grain gives more chew, but both are fine. Cut it whatever way is easy for you.








Mix:


250 ml (1 cup) soy sauce
60 ml (4 tablespoons) hoisin
5 ml (1 teaspoon) five spice
10 ml (1 teaspoon) sriracha (could substitute 3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) hot pepper sauce)
125 ml (1 cup) brown sugar
3.2 grams (2.5 ml) (1/2 tsp) Prague Powder #1
Put the pork in a nonreactive container and pour the marinade over it. Cover the container and put it in the fridge for two days, stirring the meat around a couple of times.







Spread the pork on a rack and pat the surface dry with a paper towel. Flip the meat and pat dry with paper towel. Let sit in the open for 2 hours to dry.

Preheat a smoker to 200 F (95 C) put the jerky on the racks. If you don’t have enough room for all the jerky, you can put a skewer through 1 end of the meat and hang the slices between the rack bars.







Cook for 2 hours until the meat is leathery but not dry.

The surface should crack on bending but not break. I start checking about 1 hour 45 minutes.













The Verdict

This is terrific. It has a real Asian flavour reminiscent of Chinese BBQ pork. If you have not made jerky from pork loin before, do it. It gives a great texture. This is one of my favourite jerkies.

Disco


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 24, 2020)

That looks awesome. What a good idea. Simple too.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 24, 2020)

Gotta bookmark that one . Looks and sounds tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks Great, Disco!!
Yup---The best Jerky I ever made was from Pork Loin!!
Also the cheapest!
Like,

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2020)

I need to give this a shot. Sounds great...JJ


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> That looks awesome. What a good idea. Simple too.



Thanks, it is now a go to for me.



Kevin DeShazo said:


> Sounds good to me



Thanks. I really liked it.



Winterrider said:


> Gotta bookmark that one . Looks and sounds tasty.



It is tasty but it has a down side, friends really like it and it disappears.


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Disco!!
> Yup---The best Jerky I ever made was from Pork Loin!!
> Also the cheapest!
> Like,
> ...



I'm with you, Bear. Cheap and tasty rules! Thanks for the like!



chef jimmyj said:


> I need to give this a shot. Sounds great...JJ



It was a big hit around here, JJ! Thanks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2020)

Point for dang sure. That's beautiful

Chris


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Point for dang sure. That's beautiful
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. It is now one of my favourite jerky recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2020)

Where'd I hide that pork loin in the freezer??? 

Nice Smoke Disco!


----------



## disco (May 2, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Where'd I hide that pork loin in the freezer???
> 
> Nice Smoke Disco!


Thanks, Case! I hope you find your loin.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks and sounds really good. How many pounds of pork for those mix measurements?


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2020)

jkc64 said:


> Looks and sounds really good. How many pounds of pork for those mix measurements?


I used 1 kg (2.2 pounds) after trimming.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks and sounds very good.

I do have you question your ml to tsp conversions.  In particular the  sriracha amount.


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Looks and sounds very good.
> 
> I do have you question your ml to tsp conversions.  In particular the  sriracha amount.


You are right, It should be  5 ml 1 teaspoon sriracha!


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> Looks and sounds very good.
> 
> I do have you question your ml to tsp conversions.  In particular the  sriracha amount.


You are correct, it should be 5 ml, 1 tsp.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't care for  sriracha , I will probably use chipotle tobasco sauce.


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2020)

jkc64 said:


> I don't care for  sriracha , I will probably use chipotle tobasco sauce.


Sounds tasty!


----------

